
Transatlantic airline fuel efficiency ranking, 2014 - Gravityloss
http://www.theicct.org/transatlantic-airline-efficiency-2014
======
hackuser
The report isn't a click-bait ranking, but a thorough report on fuel
consumption by airlines, including factors that affect it. Here are a few
excerpts:

* _The fuel efficiency gap between the most and least fuel-efficient airlines on 2014 transatlantic operations was 51%. That is roughly twice the performance gap between the best and worst U.S. airlines on domestic operations (25% in 2014)._

* _Seating configuration and aircraft fuel burn (i.e., fuel economy of the aircraft operated) are the two most important factors influencing airline fuel efficiency; together they explain about 80% of the variation in fuel efficiency among the airlines studied._

* _The impact of premium seating on emissions is substantial: first class and business seats accounted for only 14% of available seat kilometers flown on transatlantic routes but approximately one-third of total carbon emissions. For carriers like British Airways and Swiss, premium seating was responsible for almost one-half of their total emissions from passenger travel._

They seem to publish several interesting reports, including a similar report
on US domestic flights, on diesel and electric cars. Does anyone know much
about them (besides what they claim on their 'About' page)?

